# Qyntel Woods Photo Thread



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Post more if you find any!

Let's take a look at this newer Blazer who could be one of the best kept secrets in the NBA.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Here's DAMON!!*


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

:laugh: Oh my god THAT RULES !!! :laugh:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

OMG LOL thats the funniest photo I've ever seen. How'd they get the chipmonk, err damon, to hit it. AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

(right)


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*go back to the fro!!!*

he definately should let his hair out again...the big fro is awesome


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

I second that! Fro all the way!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> *Here's DAMON!!*


:rotf:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Which one did he use as ID?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Which one did he use as ID?


This has to be the thread of the year so far. 

Seriously, if Qyn ever breaks out and becomes a star, do you think the card he used for ID would be worth something? I would guess only he and the officer know which card it was.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I remember hearing it was a Franz trading card, might just be my imagination though...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*A retro look*












> Like Kedrick Brown last season, Qyntel Woods will be a lottery pick out of junior college this season. Drawing comparisons to Tracy McGrady, Woods is a 6-foot-9 forward with amazing athletic abilities. He averaged 32 points and 10 boards a night, though arguably against some weak JUCO competition. Had committed to Memphis before making himself available in the draft. A growth spurt from 10th to 11th grade saw him go from 6-feet tall to 6-feet-6.





> A super athlete. Tremendous leaping ability and cat-like quickness. Attacks the boards well. Sees the floor extremely well and draws raves for his passing, which makes his versatility scary at 6-foot-9.





> His jumper needs a lot of work - relied on inside power scoring to rack up points. McGrady took a few years to develop, so any team that selects him will have to be patient. One scout recently said his defense is horrible, and he doesn't show any desire to want to get better at it.


This will improve!


LINK


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting...at that time the Rockets indicated they would give him a solid look as teh #1 pick should negotiations with China over Yao get too weird...Gives you some idea what he showed before being drafted.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!


who's that white guy in the back? new player ?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Jason Jennings (lurch)
Josh Davis- Salem Oregon native


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

will they make the team ?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Both of them are Stiffs and most likley not make the team.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> who's that white guy in the back? new player ?


I think it's Jennings (2nd round pick last year), I don't think he will make the team...He is very slow and stiff.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Which one did he use as ID?


OMG- that's hilarious. Which one was it? Surely the truth came to light somewhere about that.

Hey Siouxperior (& others)- you rule. The picture posts are one of the reasons I check out this board (and the board that you guys used to post at). Great stuff, can't wait for the Media Day photos.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------

